

Amazon: More aggressive than you think. Map of acquisitions & investments  - mingyeow
http://www.meettheboss.com/amazon-acquisitions-and-investments-zappos.html?

======
sachinag
Cute design ideas still require some semblence of competent execution. The
"lines" are completely random. Of course they're going to be arbitrary, but at
least try to be thematic about it.

It's missing the AbeBooks acquisition, which is a hell of a lot more relevant
than most of the stuff that's on here.

Investments are not acquisitions. Amazon had a significant investment in
BillMeLater, but eBay still was able to acquire it. Oh, they missed that one
too.

~~~
joshu
Agreed. This is a singularly bad design.

They invested in Delicious too, but probably too small to show on this chart.

------
jganetsk
Looks incomplete. I used to work for Amie Street, a startup whose series A was
financed by Amazon... and it doesn't show up on the map.

